# Woman raped before honor killing to add more honor.



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

*Woman raped before honor killing to add more honor. *

(www.reuters.com)
LONDON (Reuters) - A 20 year-old Kurdish woman was brutally raped, stamped on and strangled by members of her family and their friends in an "honor killing" carried out at her London home because she had fallen in love with the wrong man.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

The Religion of Peace (TM).


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Nice people!..."the religion of peace"


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Beat ya, JAP!


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

was thinkin the same thing brother...be safe


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

"Great minds" and all that...


----------

